# Ask DBS TALK: IR code for DVR button?



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

The only .ccf file I have found on remotecentral is dj021228, a 721 controlling file.

I don't see any code for the DVR button.

Since the 921's remote only emits RF for 921 commands, as far as I can tell, does anyone know how I can get this functionality via IR?

Or, is there another 921 .ccf out there that I am missing?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Any of the 501, 508 or 510 receivers will have the same code for the DVR button that the 921 uses. If you can't find one for your remote address, let me know and I'll get one for you.


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

I am using a 721 controller for the 921, since I needed the RF capability in another part of the house. The PVR button on the 721, and the DVR on the 921, are the same thing. Every button on the 721 seems to control the 921, even though it may be labelled slightly differently. If it is in the same physical location, it performs the same function.

Richard


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I now have an MXF file working great for the 921. This is for the Home theater master series remotes. If nayone is in need, e-mail me. [email protected] I can import ccf but don't have a way to export them that I know of.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

alipka said:


> The only .ccf file I have found on remotecentral is dj021228, a 721 controlling file.
> 
> I don't see any code for the DVR button.
> 
> ...


I used my 510 remote to train my Sony RM-AV3000. The only missing button was the HD/SD button, and the TV/Video button on the 510 remote had the same functionality, so that worked too.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

I am a newbie,  but isn't this a bit ridiculous that a product is sold with IR and UHF capabilities and you are given a remote with half the abilities?  Meaning, No IR output. The IR was one major reason I bought the unit because it is installed in a rack with several other components including a PVR508. I wanted to controll all components with the Pronto TSU3000. Thought we could used the 508, but according to this table in this article (http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/support/12_16_03_b.pdf) that isn't really an option. Then after a 1000 bucks the Advance Tech Support person at Dish suggest we buy a $59 721 remote. What? :hurah: Ex-squeeze me? Shouldn't it be free or at least email me the 921 IR codes.

Okay off my Soap Box. :nono2:

crashman


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

crashman said:


> I wanted to control all components with the Pronto TSU3000.


I'm using a .ccf for the 721 to control my 921; works fine, except for the lack of a discrete "OFF" command.

I downloaded the 721 .ccf from the Pronto section of www.remotecentral.com.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

crashman, you absolutely control the 921 with an IR remote. The 921 remote just doesn't output IR, so you have to use another remote to teach your learning remote the IR codes.

I said back in December that I was going to build an IR code database for the 921. Just haven't gotton to that yet. But, PIP function button IR codes have been posted in this forum for addresses 1-16 - I think they're on page 5 or 6.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

BarryO said:


> I'm using a .ccf for the 721 to control my 921; works fine, except for the lack of a discrete "OFF" command.
> 
> I downloaded the 721 .ccf from the Pronto section of www.remotecentral.com.


Barry-O, :computer: My wife pullled down a 721 from there and it didn't work. May I ask what remote address you used? I think the one she download was remote address 5.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Crashman


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> crashman, you absolutely control the 921 with an IR remote. The 921 remote just doesn't output IR, so you have to use another remote to teach your learning remote the IR codes.
> 
> I said back in December that I was going to build an IR code database for the 921. Just haven't gotton to that yet. But, PIP function button IR codes have been posted in this forum for addresses 1-16 - I think they're on page 5 or 6.


 :eek2: Okay Mark. We'll look. My Wive has contacted you (ccaton). Guess we are getting confused  I'll refer her to the thread and see what happens.

 Thanks

Crashman


----------



## ccaton (Feb 11, 2004)

Very new NEWB. I downloaded the 721 .ccf files from Remotecentral.com and merged them into my .ccf. Then I did a link from my buttons to the 721 ir codes. Still not working. What am I doing wrong????


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You need to set your 921 to remote address 5. Both of the 721 files over at remotecentral are for address 5 (if I remember right). 

To change the remote addres:

Bring up sysinfo screen
press SAT button until red lights flash
enter 05 on the remote (not just 5)
press the # remote key
wait for the red lights to stop flashing <---- Different than other dish receivers
press the REC key on the remote

The sysinfo screen will now show remote address 5. And, the pronto file from RC should now work.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You need to set your 921 to remote address 5. Both of the 721 files over at remotecentral are for address 5 (if I remember right).
> 
> To change the remote addres:
> 
> ...


That's my Wive(ccaton) Mark. She said she did the address change before, but of course we may of did something wrong. We also have a Philips Extender unit, RFX-6000 in the mix and we might of over looked :sure: setting the RF and Channel ID Addresses in the process. She is going to do the procedure over again.

Crashman


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah...the RF extender most likely isn't going to work with the 921. Glad you said that - I'd forgotton that the 3000 had the RF option as well. The reason it won't work is that the UHF Pro frequency is different from standard UHF.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ah...the RF extender most likely isn't going to work with the 921. Glad you said that - I'd forgotton that the 3000 had the RF option as well. The reason it won't work is that the UHF Pro frequency is different from standard UHF.


Mark. It works with the PVR508 in the RF mode which is also a UHF/IR box. I don't think the Pronto TSC3000 learns the UHF frequencies, rather it learns the IR codes. The Pronto then has the option to either transmitt IR for Point-to-Point control operation or RF mode for communication with the RF Extender Unit where it is decoded to IR code and re-transmitted out the RF Extender unit as IR and also to each dual IR emitter cable. The UHF control frequencies and the Pronto RF are ( correct me if I'm wrong ) two different animals or serve two different functions. One for UHF remote control operations and the other for Pronto to RF Extender communication to carry the IR codes to the RF Extender and then out to the components as IR.

Crashman


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Crashman,

If you still need the 921 codes for a Pronto I can send you my TSU3000 "PCF" file. It is fully customized and has codes for all 921 functions. I have attached a JPG of the screens I have programed for my 921... some of the controls should look familiar to most Dish PVR users  

If it will help just send me a PM and I will forward it to you.

Dave


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

928gt said:


> Crashman,
> 
> If you still need the 921 codes for a Pronto I can send you my TSU3000 "PCF" file. It is fully customized and has codes for all 921 functions. I have attached a JPG of the screens I have programed for my 921... some of the controls should look familiar to most Dish PVR users
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave... :bowdown: We're working on it. Uh! :uglyhamme I mean my wife is working on it at this post time. I'm at work.

Thanks, Fingers crossed. :icon_bb:

Crashman


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Glad you got it OK, let me know if you have any questions about the file.

Dave


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

crashman said:


> Barry-O, :computer: My wife pullled down a 721 from there and it didn't work. May I ask what remote address you used? I think the one she download was remote address 5.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Crashman


I set the 921 to address 5, same as the files. But I'm using it in IR mode (no RF extender). If you're trying to use UHF, I can't help.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

crashman said:


> The UHF control frequencies and the Pronto RF are ( correct me if I'm wrong ) two different animals or serve two different functions. One for UHF remote control operations and the other for Pronto to RF Extender communication to carry the IR codes to the RF Extender and then out to the components as IR.


Okay here is the deal. :soapbox: After installing 928gt's customized 921 IR Codes we were able to communicate to the 921 using the RF Mode between RF extender and the Pronto, :biggthump but not without a discovery. :shrug: It appears we have either a bug or a defect with the RFX-6000 extender unit. If I removed all the dual emitter cables and only use the IR blaster face all units respond great. :righton: As soon as I plug in an emitter cable the blaster plate IR red indicator light stops responding to commands thus no comunications with the 921. So, now I'm quite confident that the RemoteCentral 721's might also work. I mounted the RF Extender in the closet with all the other components w/o the emitter cables and everything appears to work, the DVD player, the A/V Receiver, VCR, DVR-508 and DVR-921. Still leaves me wondering about the  emitters not doing their jobs.

Does any one know whether or not I should see the emitters when plugged in flash during command execution? Because I never did.

Summarize: RF mode works with Pronto TSC3000 -> DVR921 communication.

Crashman


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

crashman said:


> Does any one know whether or not I should see the emitters when plugged in flash during command execution? Because I never did.
> 
> Crashman


Followup. I called Philips this morning about the emitters not controlling and/or causing the RF Extender RFX6000 to malfunction. They said it appears that it is not performing within the RFX6000's operating parameters and to return it to them after our replacement arrives.

:listenup: Oh, something I didn't know. You can check to see if your IR emiitter are working if you use your Camcorder in the IR mode. You'll be able to see the emitters emitting. WOW! :hurah:

Crashman


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

crashman said:


> Then after a 1000 bucks the Advance Tech Support person at Dish suggest we buy a $59 721 remote. crashman


I am with you 100%. When they made the 6000, the remote would output RF and IR so I am clueless why such a simple thing was not done on the 921.

I don't have a pronto so my ONLY choice is to buy a 721 just to teach my MX500 remote.

I can control all my gear with my MX500 except I am stuck using the 921's remote for the DVR buttons that I can not teach my MX500 from the 6000's remote obviously.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

my 2 cents. My 501 remote works great on the 921 - have everything except PIP (no PIP buttons on 501). I use an X10/Radio Shack IR extender with an old IR wand laid near the 921's "eyes" and life is good. (except for all the bleeping 921 software crashes).


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

JoeQ said:


> I am with you 100%. When they made the 6000, the remote would output RF and IR so I am clueless why such a simple thing was not done on the 921.
> 
> I don't have a pronto so my ONLY choice is to buy a 721 just to teach my MX500 remote.
> 
> I can control all my gear with my MX500 except I am stuck using the 921's remote for the DVR buttons that I can not teach my MX500 from the 6000's remote obviously.


I have just acquired a Theatermaster 800, and I have a 721 remote. I have just programmed all the PVR buttons in remote select 2, and everything works fine. If you can tell me how to extract the data, or if you want my complete file, just let me know.

Richard


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Instead of buying a 721 remote to learn from, a jp1 remote is probably a better long term option. It's inexpensive, and uploadable for future devices when this comes up again (you can learn from it to your main remote).

Also there's a person selling jp1 upgraded URC-6131 remotes. This puppy is optimized for PVR functions. Pertty much everything you need is properly labeled (PIP, PVR, etc - even has chapter skip buttons). The standard store models are not jp1 ready and the pip keys don't work. If you like to solder you can also add the eeprom and connecter for a few bucks. If you tell Rob what you need he'll upload the device codes for you.

(there's couple of hoops to get the PVR keys working, but it's not a big deal)

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=413
http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/pic1.shtml?URC-6131


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

Richard Chalk said:


> If you can tell me how to extract the data, or if you want my complete file, just let me know.
> 
> Richard


I appreciate the offer but the MX500 remote is not programmable via a PC.

I would need a 721 remote and teach the mx5000.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Any of the 501, 508 or 510 receivers will have the same code for the DVR button that the 921 uses. If you can't find one for your remote address, let me know and I'll get one for you.


Mark,

At this point, I am totally confused as to which remote will send IR commands to control the 921 that I can teach me MX500.

In this thread, I see references to the 501/508/510 Remote and the 721 remote.

I don't see a store front on dbstalk but Scott over at DishStore.net sells Both of these remotes.

501/508/510 Remote $34.99 
Replacement 721 Remote $32.99

I have taught my MX500 everything from my DISH 6000 remote and can control the 921 with it (including the SD/HD buton) except of course the all important DVR buttons.

Which one of these remotes is IR and can be used to control EVERYTHING on the 921 (with the obvious exclusion of the HD button).

IE.Which one of these should I buy?

Do you sell these or should I go to dishstore.net?

Also, is there a particular address I need to use?
My 6000 is on Ebay and will be shipped out to the winner in 3 days so I will lose the 6000 remote to teach the SD/HD button.

Thanks a lot,
Joe


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The 500 series remotes are missing the PIP buttons.
Anyting missing on the 721 remote?


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

JoeQ said:


> Mark,
> 
> At this point, I am totally confused as to which remote will send IR commands to control the 921 that I can teach me MX500.
> 
> ...


The 721 remote controls ALL the 921 functions, by means of the IR signal. The RF does not work, which was determined by trying it from another room.

A couple of the buttons are labelled differently, but in the same physical location, they do the same thing. i.e. the HD/SD function is controlled by the TV/Video button, etc.

If you buy a 721 remote, you can completely control the 921. I am doing it all right now.

$32 is a pretty good price. I bought a few on eBay for that kind of price...

Richard


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We don't have a store here, and ask people to consider Dish Depot for their contest sponsorship here.

The 721 remote has all of the buttons on it that are needed. The 5xx remotes don't have the PIP buttons, but do have all of the other ones.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

> The 5xx remotes don't have the PIP buttons


You may want to clarify that just the 501 thru 510 do not have the PIP buttons, the 522 does have the PIP buttons.


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses.

I have ordered a 721 remote.

Joe


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I pulled my PIP codes from a 522 remote my dealer loaned me. Works great.


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

My question is this: My All In One Radio Shack remote has all the IR codes from my 6000. It was hell programming. Are the IR codes for the 6000 functions the same as the IR codes for the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Matt- you will want DVR control and PIP. Those, obviously are not on the 6000 but the 6000 controls the rest on the 921 just fine. Like numbers and menu, guide, recall, etc. All the same for the same address.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Don or anyone. Any MXD or CCF postings with the new discrete power settings?

Tim


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Not yet, Tim but I plan to look into it soon. Just haven't had the time. The current on/off as you had in your original mxf is the way I've been using it and so far nothing has gotten out of sync. Lucky I guess. If I get it before you, I will send you the latest mxd file. I think the ccf would be our best bet to port it into the MX800.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks. I do have a JP1 remote, but I have been hoping to avoid that arcane world  Will send you mine, with your PIP features included, if I get the urge, but like you I pretty much control knowing the on-off state. Even the ->V to go to Voom and ->D to go to Dish from Voom is reliable in firing up & shutting down the right STBs.

Tim


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Don & Co.

With Mark's updated codes I did upload an MX-700/800 device file here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=201837#post201837


----------

